# Dyslexia



## Brooksbank (Feb 25, 2014)

I am a qualified and experienced specialist teacher of students with dyslexia. I wish to do some private tuition when I move to northern Cyprus. Is there a need for this? Do any of the expat schools currently offer this facility? If so which one(s)? If there is a need how much could I realistically charge per hour for 1:1 tuition?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Learning disabilities awareness and action in Cyprus is slowly improving and this is one area that has a fair degree of inter communal coordination. Contact details below:
Cyprus Dyslexia Association
Limassol Avenue 146, Flat 3D, 4th floor, 2015 Nicosia
P.O. Box 28082, 2090 Nicosia, Cyprus
Tel: (+357) 22 319411/2 
Fax: (+357) 22 318299
E-mail: [email protected] 
Website: ?????? ????? ?? ? ????

North Cyprus Dyslexia Association 
Nicosia
Tel: +90 533 868 7176
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: DIsleKSI.org: The Leading D Isle KSI Site on the Net

ADD-ADHD Support
P.O. Box 12187, 2341 Nicosia, Cyprus
Tel: (+357) 22 446592
Mobile: (+357) 99 651995
Fax: (+357) 22 446593
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: ADD-ADHD Cyprus - Home


KAYAD Community Center
Guner Turkmen Street, Akin Demirag 2 Apt. No2 Nicosia
Tel: 0392 228 42 92, 0392 227 07 51
Fax: 0392 228 43 93
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: KAYAD Community Center


----------



## Brooksbank (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the information about existing organisations, seems as always there is a need for information. I forgot to mention in my original post that I hope to retire to Kyrenia. Do the schools there offer specialist tuition to children with dyslexia?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Brooksbank said:


> Thanks for the information about existing organisations, seems as always there is a need for information. I forgot to mention in my original post that I hope to retire to Kyrenia. Do the schools there offer specialist tuition to children with dyslexia?


I don't know, personally about the provision for dyslexia tuition in the occupied part of Cyprus (but I would doubt there is much provided, if at all with the exeption of some private schools). The majority of folk on this forum are based in the South. Although a vast generalization, the south is widely regarded as more advanced with respect to developments in most areas of public services, owing to the TRNC's relative international isolation. Awareness of additional learner needs in the Republic generally is pretty poor, so I doubt it would be any better in the occupied areas. The best bet would be to speak to the support organisations based in the north.

Good luck...


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Once again the subject of dyslexia has been a hot topic in the UK news with the publication of a 'learned' book that disputes the diagnosis of dyslexia claiming that it appears to affect mainly children of middle class parents and especially children of 'pushy' mothers. A bit like ME. How many such children are there in the occupied area of Cyprus?

By the way. I am quite neutral in the discussion of the frequency of dyslexia diagnosis, seems my younger son may suffer, or perhaps he doesn't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

mikehump3 said:


> Once again the subject of dyslexia has been a hot topic in the UK news with the publication of a 'learned' book that disputes the diagnosis of dyslexia claiming that it appears to affect mainly children of middle class parents and especially children of 'pushy' mothers. A bit like ME. How many such children are there in the occupied area of Cyprus?
> 
> By the way. I am quite neutral in the discussion of the frequency of dyslexia diagnosis, seems my younger son may suffer, or perhaps he doesn't.


At least in Sweden, dyslexia is taken very seriously, and much resources are given to schools for them to be able to employ expert help. I fully believe in the problem
Anders


----------



## Kibrisli (Sep 5, 2021)

Brooksbank said:


> I am a qualified and experienced specialist teacher of students with dyslexia. I wish to do some private tuition when I move to northern Cyprus. Is there a need for this? Do any of the expat schools currently offer this facility? If so which one(s)? If there is a need how much could I realistically charge per hour for 1:1 tuition?


I am looking for an specialist teacher to give private tuition to my son with dyslexia. Are you still living in kyrenia, North Cyprus? and are you available for private tuition?


----------

